# [W] Metal scatter lasers [H] Paypal



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

Im after 2 of the old Eldar metal scatter lasers. Been having some trouble finding any so if anyone has any idea were i could pick 2 up or has them would be awesome :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Groedius said:


> Im after 2 of the old Eldar metal scatter lasers. Been having some trouble finding any so if anyone has any idea were i could pick 2 up or has them would be awesome :grin:


any particular reason you want them in metal ?


----------



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> any particular reason you want them in metal ?


I have 3 of the old metal war walkers and the metal ones are the only ones that fit in there and I have only 4 of them. I have about 6 plastic ones in the 2 new types for the tanks and for the wraithlord etc however these are different to the old metal one's I guess i could try model them on somehow.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Groedius said:


> I have 3 of the old metal war walkers and the metal ones are the only ones that fit in there and I have only 4 of them. I have about 6 plastic ones in the 2 new types for the tanks and for the wraithlord etc however these are different to the old metal one's I guess i could try model them on somehow.


are you talking about the really old ones then? the ones that look like an assault cannon? not the triangular design we have now.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I have 2 I'd part with. PM me if interested (keep in mind I'm in the States).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just bought one for 2 bucks on ebay. Looks like Klokk already has you though.


----------



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> I just bought one for 2 bucks on ebay. Looks like Klokk already has you though.


Yeah only problem might be how long it would take for them to get here. 

As for the war walkers im talking about its the ones just before these plastic ones i believe im not sure though but this is what it looks like 

http://www.agisn.de/assets/images/War_Walker_1.jpg

The new ones are nice however 50 quid or so for 3 of them is a bit steep


----------

